# Sub Expiration Dates



## James Smith (Jul 20, 2018)

For when he gets a lot of subs in one day and people want to know when they'll drop off.

August 9, 2018 - 8
August 12-16, 2018 - 15
August 23, 2018 - 10
August 30, 2018 - 19
August 31, 2018 - 6
September 3, 2018 - 7
September 5, 2018 - 17
September 6, 2018 - 20


----------



## actually (Jul 20, 2018)

Make sure you add 3 days to the date the subs occurred to allow for the grace period. I've watched that occur multiple times now with gifted subs (starting with the 20+ from KuLuYaKu).


----------



## actually (Jul 23, 2018)

Some gifted subs since he's gotten 41 this month (!)

August 9th: 8
August 12th-16th: 15


----------



## actually (Jul 27, 2018)

August 30th: 18 19 (as of now)

67 68 subs gifted so far in July


----------



## James Smith (Jul 28, 2018)

He may be in for a rough time come late August, but that seems to be how every month has been lately.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Jul 28, 2018)

August is going to be *very* entertaining.


----------

